# de todos modos no soy quien [quién] para decir nada



## bob1

de todos modos no soy quien para decir nada

Please can a native latin American speaker tell me why this is so offensive in the context of someones work....they went crazy when I replied with this


----------



## cacarulo

No me parece particularmente agresivo.

Si estamos discutiendo y vos me decís eso, y la discusión subió de tono, alguien puede decirte: "Justamente, no sos quién para decir nada, así que no digas nada", pero no porque tu frase sea agresiva _per se_, sino porque el contexto es agresivo, estamos discutiendo, etc. Pero si no hay discusión ni animosidad, no la considero agresiva. Para nada.


----------



## Glyndon

Es interesante ya que en ocasiones no es necesariamente lo que decimos, sino la interpretación de la persona que lo escucha lo que puede formar la base para ser recibida una frase como agresiva.  Asimismo el tono de la persona influye, su manera física de expresión, también depende de la audiencia que lo escuche, etc.  

Vivo en Canadá y estamos hasta cierto punto coartados en la manera de expresarnos hacia los demás.  En más de una ocasión una frase que no es dirigida como insulto sino una simple observacón puede ser tomada como ofensiva por otra persona. Lo llamamos "politically correct" un término extraño en sí

En el caso citado, puede ser interpretada la frase "de todos modos no soy quien para decir nada" como un "desafío" hacia "autoridad" o "ciertos grupos"


----------



## bob1

thanks for your reply...I not understand why I got such a negative response...I was trying to not have an opinion and it was just simple conversation...not heated in anyway until what I said that.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## greenheyes

In Spain, what you said is perfectly normal and not offensive in any way.


----------



## elprofe

Maybe the other people taking part in the conversation thought that you referred to them when you said that. That is, as though you criticized them because they were giving their opinion about something that was not their business... 
Do you get it? I think they thought that you suggested that they shouldn't be commenting on that matter...


----------



## Moritzchen

If you say_ de todos modos no so*y *quién para decir nada_. no one should feel offended as  you're humbly disqualifying yourself from giving an opinion.
Now if you _say no sos/eres quién para decir nada_, then sure, that's going to piss them off.


----------



## gengo

Moritzchen said:


> If you say_ de todos modos no so*y *quién para decir nada_. no one should feel offended as  you're humbly disqualifying yourself from giving an opinion.



Yes, if the person was from Argentina or another place donde hablan de vos, it's possible that they simply misread the word soy as sos.  That's the only reason I can think of for getting upset by this.  Bob1, maybe you should just ask about the reaction, mentioning that Spanish isn't your native language.

Moritzchen, I thought you were wrong to put a tilde on quien above, but I've done a bit of checking and it seems that you are right.  Do you know why it isn't quien?  The interrogative form (with the tilde) makes no sense to me.


----------



## Glyndon

there is a rule in Spanish regardjing accents that goes like this: when a word is stressed on the last syllable, the vowel is accented if ending with a vowel example café, caminó, etc and when ending with the letters "n" or "s" as in camión or jamás, quién belongs to this category


----------



## Ana Orsi

Gengo maybe the following helps you with your question about *Quién*


En el caso de los dos ejemplos la palabra _quien no necesita acentuarse porque forma parte de una locución pronominal indefinida: cada quien, la cual es equivalente a cada uno y usada con matiz generalizador, así también se puede observar el siguiente ejemplo: «Cada quien debía velar por sus intereses». Se debe acentuar, quién, en los siguientes casos: a) Cuando se usa en enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos, su plural es quiénes: «¿Quién eres tú?», o bien, en oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: «Respetaba a sus enemigos porque sabía quiénes eran». b) El interrogativo quién encabeza las oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos haber otener: «Sin deudas, porque no había con quién contraerlas»,«Ya tenía a quién explicar mis dudas». c) Como atributo del verbo ser en oraciones negativas, y seguido de una oración precedida de para, equivale a nadie, y toda la expresión adquiere el sentido de carecer de la capacidad o de la autoridad para algo: «Tú no eres quién para decidir». d) Cuando aparece precedido de la preposición según, o del verbo depender o el adverbio independientemente seguidos de la preposición de, tiene valor interrogativo, es tónico y se escribe con tilde si equivale a ‘qué persona’: «La ley funcionaba según quién fuera el encausado». e) Cuando se usa la locución pronominal indefinida: quién más, quién menos que significa ‘unos más y otros menos, todo el mundo: «Quién más, quién menos, todos se habrán dormido reprochándose por qué esa idea no se les cruzó por la cabeza a ellos». Debido a que en esta locución quién suele pronunciarse átono, es muy frecuente, y admisible, su escritura sin tilde: «Quien más, quien menos, todos están suspensos de una palabra de sus labios»._


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

gengo said:


> Moritzchen, I thought you were wrong to put a tilde on quien above, but I've done a bit of checking and it seems that you are right.  Do you know why it isn't quien?  The interrogative form (with the tilde) makes no sense to me.



I'm not Moritzchen, but this is what the DPD says: 
*
quién*. *1.* Pronombre interrogativo o exclamativo, que, por ser palabra tónica, debe escribirse con tilde a diferencia del pronombre relativo _quien_ (→ quien). Su plural es _quiénes._ Se refiere siempre a personas y puede introducir enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos y oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: _«¿Quién sos vos?»_ (Martínez _Evita_ [Arg. 1995]); _«¡Quién me lo iba a decir a mí cuando hice la primera comunión!»_ (Nieva _Zorra_ [Esp. 1988]); _«Respetaba a sus enemigos porque sabía quiénes eran»_ (Morales _Verdad_ [EE. UU. 1979]); _«¡Mira quién fue a hablar!»_ (Rellán _Crónica_ [Esp. 1985]). Puede constituir por sí solo un enunciado: _«_—_Alguien más lo sabe._ —_¿Quién?»_ (VqzFigueroa _Tuareg_ [Esp. 1981]); o quedar al final como único elemento de la oración subordinada: _Me gustaría decírselo a alguien, pero no sé a quién_. No es correcto el empleo de la forma singular _quién_ referida a varias personas: _Me pregunto quién serían aquellos individuos_.
*2.* El interrogativo _quién_ encabeza las oraciones subordinadas de infinitivo dependientes de los verbos _haber_ o _tener: «Sin deudas, porque no había con quién contraerlas»_ (Sánchez _Héroe_ [Col. 1988]); _«Ya tenía a quién explicar mis dudas»_ (Aldecoa _Mujeres_ [Esp. 1994]); pero si la oración subordinada lleva el verbo en forma personal, se emplea el relativo _quien_ (→ quien, 2).
*3.* Como atributo del verbo _ser_ en oraciones negativas, y seguido de una oración precedida de _para,_ equivale a _nadie,_ y toda la expresión adquiere el sentido de ‘carecer de la capacidad o de la autoridad para algo’: _«Tú no eres quién para decidir»_ (Zaragoza _Dios_ [Esp. 1981]).


----------



## Ana Orsi

Glyndon what you say is correct but wouldn´t be the answer to Gengo´s question. What you mentioned is the rule to accent words in Spanish. The accents depend on if the words are  agudaos, graves or esdrújulas.


----------



## gengo

Glyndon said:


> there is a rule in Spanish regardjing accents that goes like this: when a word is stressed on the last syllable, the vowel is accented if ending with a vowel example café, caminó, etc and when ending with the letters "n" or "s" as in camión or jamás, quién belongs to this category



Sorry, but that doesn't apply here.  Please look up both quién and quien in the DRAE.



Ana Orsi said:


> ..._c) Como atributo del verbo ser en oraciones negativas, y seguido de una oración precedida de para, equivale a nadie, y toda la expresión adquiere el sentido de carecer de la capacidad o de la autoridad para algo: «Tú no eres quién para decidir_


_Seguro que me ayuda.  Gracias por apuntármelo._


----------



## Glyndon

gengo please take a look at this en interrogaciones, admiraciones o expresiones de carácter dubitativo (también en oraciones que presenten un matiz interrogativo o dubitativo, aunque no existan signos de puntuación o admiración), también se acentúan:

_cómo_: _¡Cómo que no!_, _Me pregunto cómo habrá venido_.
_cuál_: _Esa es la habitación en la cual estuvieron_, _¿Cuál es el tuyo?_.
_quién_: _¿Quién lo ha dicho?_
_qué_: _Pídele lo que te debe_, _No sé qué hacer_.
_dónde_: _¡Dónde fuiste a pedir dinero!_.
_cuándo_: _Hazlo cuando tengas tiempo_, _¿Cuándo vienes?_.
_cuánto_, _cuán_: _No te imaginas cuán ridículo estás_, _¿Cuantas cosas has traído?_.



_por qué_ (partícula interrogativa): _¿Por qué no vienes?_.
_por que_ (grupo átono formado por la preposición _por_ más pronombre relativo o conjunción subordinante _que_). En el primer caso siempre es posible intercalar un artículo determinado:_¿Cuál es la razón por (la) que te fuiste?_. La segunda aparece cuando el verbo antecedente rige la preposición _por_: _Se decidió por que viniera Pepe_.
_porque_ (conjunción subordinante causal [átona]). _Iré porque me lo pides_, _Porque te quiero a ti..._
_porqué_ (nombre): _Este es el porqué de su decisión_.

the link is http://www.dat.etsit.upm.es/~mmonjas/acentos.html


----------



## gengo

Glyndon, you said that the tilde is used because of accentuation, but that is not correct.  Quien is a one-syllable word in Spanish, so it needs no accentuation tilde (a strong and a weak vowel together make one syllable).  Therefore, the tilde has nothing to do with stress (accent), and instead has to do with differentiating words of different meaning, such as tu/tú and solo/sólo.

I'm quite familiar with all this, and the only thing I didn't know was part 3 in Aldonzalorenzo's post.


----------



## Skidrow82

*IN ENGLISH:*

Hello, Bob:
Very good question. 

The answer is this one:  De todos modos no soy quién para decir nada. 
In your example, you are using "quién" as an INDEFINITE PRONOUN, particularly in what we call a "locución verbal". Perhaps the best translation is a verbal phrase.
"No soy quién para..." means "I'm not capable to..." When you use this verbal phrase, you must always use "quién".

If you want to know more, you could check out this webpage: http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=derrotero. Go to the last line, where it says: 
*no ser *alguien*~.*

*1.* loc. verb. No tener capacidad o habilidad para hacer algo.

If you want to validate your sentence is correct you can go here: http://buscon.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=WAFJ8A2EQD6VdNtIOh.
You will find an almost identical example in section 3.
Both webpages are from the RAE (Real Academia Española).

Hope it helped!



*EN ESPAÑOL:*

Hola, Bob:
Muy buena pregunta.

La respuesta es la siguiente: De todos modos no soy quién para decir nada. 
En tu ejemplo, estás usando "quién" como pronombre indefinido, particularmente en una locución verbal.
"No soy quién para" significa "No soy capaz de..." Cuando usas esta locución verbal, siempre debes acentuar la palabra "quién".
Si quieres saber más, revisa esta página: 
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=derrotero. Go to the last line, where it says: 
*no ser *alguien*~.*

*1.* loc. verb. No tener capacidad o habilidad para hacer algo.

Si quieres validar tu oración sea correcta ve aquí: http://buscon.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=WAFJ8A2EQD6VdNtIOh.
Encontrarás un ejemplo casí idéntico al tuyo en la sección 3.

Ambas páginas son de la RAE.

Espero que te haya servido.


----------



## onbalance

de todos modos no soy quien para decir nada

¿Cómo se traduciría?

A mi parecer, se traduciría como "Anyway, I'm not one to keep my mouth shut," pero no me parece que los otros lo hayan traducido así.


Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Juana Brienza

Moritzchen said:


> If you say_ de todos modos no so*y *quién para decir nada_. no one should feel offended as  you're humbly disqualifying yourself from giving an opinion.
> Now if you _say no sos/eres quién para decir nada_, then sure, that's going to piss them off.


Esta es la respuesta precisa. Clarísima.
Edito. Y si el otro se ofende porque vos decís " Yo no soy quién para..." es porque no entiende el uso de la frase. O porque hay un contexto especial que ya se escapa de poder analizar acá.


----------



## Juana Brienza

onbalance said:


> de todos modos no soy quien para decir nada
> 
> ¿Cómo se traduciría?
> 
> A mi parecer, se traduciría como "Anyway, I'm not one to keep my mouth shut," pero no me parece que los otros lo hayan traducido así.
> 
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.


No, no sos quién para hablar de algo ( para decir algo sobre un tema, situación, etc)


----------



## Juana Brienza

Ahí estarías diciendo que no sos de los que mantienen la boca cerrada-


----------



## onbalance

Juana Brienza said:


> No, no sos quién para hablar de algo ( para decir algo sobre un tema, situación, etc)



Está bien, pero ¿por qué no se escribe como "de todos modos no soy quien para decir nada ALGO"?


----------



## Juana Brienza

Es que en verdad el sentido es " No soy quién para decir "algo". Pero "nada" la intensifica:"Yo de eso no puedo decir nada, ni una palabra"
De todos modos no necesariamente la expresión  es con "nada", puedes decir perfectamente: "No soy quien para hablar/ para decir algo".


----------



## onbalance

Juana Brienza said:


> Es que en verdad el sentido es " No soy quién para decir "algo". Pero "nada" la intensifica:"Yo de eso no puedo decir nada, ni una palabra"
> De todos modos no necesariamente la expresión  es con "nada", puedes decir perfectamente: "No soy quien para hablar/ para decir algo".



Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Juana Brienza

Onbalance "I am no one to speak" ¿sería una traducción razonable?


----------



## Amapolas

Onbalance, en la frase por la que preguntas la idea es que o no estás preparado o no te sientes capacitado para hablar de algo. O sientes que no tienes derecho a hablar.


----------



## mnguiri

En inglés diría "I'm not one to say" o si no quieres decir algo porque puede causar problemas para ti o parecer que estás de acuerdo con una persona más que otra, se puede decir "I plead the fifth" (que viene de una frase legal para decir que no quieres responder a la pregunta).


----------



## Amapolas

mnguiri said:


> "I plead the fifth"


Supongo que en el inglés de USA, porque se refiere a la quinta enmienda de la constitución de ese país si no me equivoco. Me pregunto sl ia frase se usa en otros países de habla inglesa.


----------



## iribela

It could be 'it's not my place to say anything about...'


----------



## Cenzontle

I often hear the rhetorical question "(But then,) who am I to say?"


----------



## Ferrol

De todas formas, No soy quien para decir nada.
Mi opción
It  itsn't for me to say,anyway


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Back to gengo's question about the accent mark on quién in "No soy quién para decir nada."

Apparently the DPD thinks it should have an accent in that case because the verb "decir" is in the infinitive. But in the case of "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba," there isn't an accent because the verb in the subordinate clause is conjugated.

As far as I'm concerned, that distinction is crazy, and unenforceable. But of course, nobody asked me.


----------



## Amapolas

Jeff_TX said:


> Back to gengo's question about the accent mark on quién in "No soy quién para decir nada."
> 
> Apparently the DPD thinks it should have an accent in that case because the verb "decir" is in the infinitive. But in the case of "El coronel no tiene quien le escriba," there isn't an accent because the verb in the subordinate clause is conjugated.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, that distinction is crazy, and unenforceable. But of course, nobody asked me.



Perhaps it is crazy, as you say, but not unenforceable. It is as it is. All languages have their peculiarities.  

In the case of _El coronel no tiene quien le escribA_ the tilde doesn't go. But if you look carefully you'll see it's adifferent case. It doesn't fall under category 2. of the DPD article Aldonza quoted. You see it is followed by a conjugated verb.


----------



## Juana Brienza

Gracias nnguiri  por tu observación. Me gusta la propuesta de Cenzontle. "(But then) Who am I to say?" Pienso que si estoy traduciendo es la que más se acercaría a la expresión en español, tanto que la pensé y no me animé a expresarla pensando que era muy literal. Viniendo de un nativo me deja tranquila. La propuesta de Iribela y la de Ferrol me gustan también.Me es más sencilla la de Iribela. Pero debe tener que ver con mis limitaciones con el inglés.
 La única propuesta que me parece se " sale" del significado es " me acojo a la quinta enmienda" que me parece tiene más que ver con "guardo silencio" o "no voy a hablar" y similares.


----------



## Mimsi

onbalance said:


> de todos modos no soy quien para decir nada
> 
> ¿Cómo se traduciría?
> 
> A mi parecer, se traduciría como "Anyway, I'm not one to keep my mouth shut," pero no me parece que los otros lo hayan traducido así.
> 
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.



I think what is confusing you is the double negative "no soy" with "decir nada". Double negatives are used frequently in Spanish, and if you translate literally into English, you can end up with the wrong interpretation.

In this case, if you translate literally, "I am not one to say nothing" you end up with the opposite meaning than what was intended. Other cases of double negatives translated literally into English simply are very bad grammar: "Estoy tan cansada, no quiero ir a ningún lado."   "I'm so tired I don't want to go nowhere."_*X*_   Of course the correct translation would be, "I'm so tired I don't want to go anywhere."


----------

